# Flue damper height



## hemlock (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello,
I've just bought a flue damper, and was wondering at what height on the flue it should be installed at.  I'm thinking about 6" above the flue collar.  Any advice/suggestions would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Is this double wall or single wall? If single-wall I like it a bit higher so that the handle doesn't get too hot and there is a little less obstruction right off of the stove. Our last one was at about 18".


----------



## shawneyboy (Oct 14, 2011)

I have double wall and it sits 6 or so inches above the collar.

Shawn


----------



## hemlock (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks.  It is single wall black stove pipe.  Is about 12" good?


----------



## pen (Oct 14, 2011)

hemlock said:
			
		

> Thanks.  It is single wall black stove pipe.  Is about 12" good?



That's where mine is.

pen


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 14, 2011)

My ICC Excel instructions specify a height for safety.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Interesting, the ICC height is based on concerns about children touching the damper. That's the first time I have heard of that concern. I notice they don't mention the stove controls which would be much more accessible to a child. My suspicion is that section was guided by an attorney. FWIW, Simpson's DVL damper goes in a 6" section that connects to the flue collar.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 15, 2011)

On one stove it is 6" off the stove, the other is about 24" above the stove.


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 15, 2011)

I guess as long as it's easily reachable and doesn't create a safety hazard trying to reach it by leaning up against the stove to adjust it ... 

It makes sense if you can get a lever out of a childs hands. Without those instructions I would never even thought about it.


----------

